

Gay bashing is not “cool” anymore in Rap, just the opposite for misogyny though - abhaykashyap12
http://rapalytics.com/articles/rap-and-homophobia-what-do-stats-say

======
paulhauggis
"Rappers are more misogynistic than homophobic!"

I would like to see what constitutes either of these. I listed to lots of
Gangter-rap in my youth and It never really centered around gay-bashing.

